# How does 1st & 2nd place sound?



## maplegum (Nov 28, 2009)

Our big day was yesterday. Our 1st ever real registered show. I had mentioned that I was only going to show Willow, but took Bailey in too.

So I arrive home yesterday after a huge day showing.




Husband greets me at the driveway. Conversation goes something like this...

"How did you go?"

"Got 1st place and 2nd place"





"Really? Who took 1st, who took 2nd?"

"Willow 1st place, Bailey 2nd place"





"Ohh excellent. How many other horses were they up against?"

"Well, Bailey was up against another gelding in his class & Willow was the only filly in her class"

"So they actually came last?"

"LOL. I guess they did!"





Anyway, we had a blast! Luckily my Mum came along to help out as I needed her there. She helped with last minute grooming a took over the role of photographer for the day which I was so thrilled with.

My girl Willow looked so beautiful. I hadn't done any practicing at home with standing her up etc as I have been sick with a rotten cold so we took our chances and went along anyway.

Like I said, it was a small country show so not many entries as most people had headed to the other side of town for a bigger miniature show.

And just my luck, it started to rain just as we entered the show ring!































More photos and details coming!


----------



## maplegum (Nov 28, 2009)

Now...Bailey.





My friend convinced me the night before to take Bailey into the ring. He was not clipped or even washed! He was fat and fluffy. I agreed. I think I turned some heads at the show by taking him in the ring looking like that. He is still shedding his winter coat and looks quite.... scruffy! Ok, what did I have to loose. I wanted the experience anyway.

Here is my Mum grooming Bailey before the show. He just loves my Mum.






Now check out howl he looks. I think the judges hair curled when she saw him LOL
















More coming!


----------



## maplegum (Nov 28, 2009)

And some 'day after the big event' photos. Just hanging out in the garage with me for a while.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 28, 2009)

wow

great job.

looks like you all had fun.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time,love the 3rd pic!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations!! Well done to all of you.

And I think they BOTH look gorgeous





Anna


----------



## raine (Nov 29, 2009)

Well done, they both looked lovely and willow is beautiful..


----------



## Zipper (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi,

They both look great and I love Bailey.

Glad you had a great time and it is nice that your mom could go with you and you will remember that day forever.

Who cares what they placed its the fact that you went out and did something with your mini and enjoyed yourself.


----------



## shelly (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations to Bailey, Willow and you for doing a great job!!!!! WAY TO GO






:yeah

They both looked gorgeous and they did a great job in the ring!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations on your first show!! Everyone looks great. Sounds like you had a great time and I bet you learned a lot too. Well done!!!!

I love the photos in the garage, especially the last one. My minis would be sitting in the chairs.


----------



## Ghosted (Nov 29, 2009)

*sighs* Oh the first show. It is *so* much fun isn't it? I could have danced out of the arena at my first mini show... Maybe that was because we qualified for world...

Anyway, congratulations. Both horses looked great, and you looked like you where having a good time. If that is the case you can't ask for much more.


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats! They looked good.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 29, 2009)

I had my fingers crossed for you yesterday! First and Second ribbons look good hanging in the barn!

So, what did you think of showing? Are you hooked?


----------



## susanne (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations! They both look great, and I LOVE that photo of Bailey with your mom...made me well up!


----------



## Jill (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations, Leonie!!! You should be very proud! And that last picture of Bailey and Willow is AWESOME!!! They are all great, but that last one looks like it needs to be blown up and hung on a wall!!!


----------



## Ghosted (Nov 29, 2009)

Jill said:


> Congratulations, Leonie!!! You should be very proud! And that last picture of Bailey and Willow is AWESOME!!! They are all great, but that last one looks like it needs to be blown up and hung on a wall!!!


Agreed.


----------



## barnbum (Nov 29, 2009)

Aww--great photos!! I'm so glad you had a grand time. To have your mother with you--priceless.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice! You should be proud, they both looked great!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 2, 2009)

Willow looks so shiny


----------



## eagles ring farm (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats hope you had a blast and keep on going

it is fun isn't it. You all looked great


----------



## maplegum (Dec 2, 2009)

Sixstardanes said:


> Willow looks so shiny


Doesn't she!?

I don't feed them anything special at all. Just LOTS of grooming. She actually glistens in the sun.

I'm heading back for another show this Sunday. This time I'll be up against a lot more entries.

Then, another show the week after!


----------



## Marty (Dec 8, 2009)

They look so good and you look especially adorable in that hat! Hugs!


----------



## Reble (Dec 8, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------

